# Chimp Bungalow - Cambridgeshire - May 2014



## billygroat (Jun 2, 2014)

Hunting about in the sticks of Cambridgeshire I came across an abandoned bungalow, a mobile home, various sheds and caravan in it's grounds... 

The lady of the house was of German/Swedish decent. The man of the house certainly liked his out buildings..

Not sure if I'll ever get into the bungalow but I live in hope.....

The other dwellings had some super stuff in... I was in urbex heaven on both visits... 

Looks like the occupants kept outdoor pets.. rabbits/ferrets?

Not sure what the peculiar roundish thing is in thr garden - any ideas?

Really struggled to narrow pics down so rest can be seen here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644896176792/



Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Shorthand by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Dolly cot by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


The chimps by billygroat, on Flickr


Bells inside shed door by billygroat, on Flickr


Pram frame by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr



Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Round thing by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Toweling curtains by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Fur by billygroat, on Flickr


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Yet another excellent find. I think the round thing is some sort of animal feeder ( then again I'm a townie, so please correct me if I'm wrong). Good luck finding more of these gems.


----------



## billygroat (Jun 2, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Yet another excellent find. I think the round thing is some sort of animal feeder ( then again I'm a townie, so please correct me if I'm wrong). Good luck finding more of these gems.



I agree, for some reason I think it's a turkey feeder


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 2, 2014)

billygroat said:


> I agree, for some reason I think it's a turkey feeder



You're probably right. The good thing about the forum is that there is always someone who will know exactly what it is.  Good stuff on flickr too.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 2, 2014)

Very interesting so much to see.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice one, still a lot left to see there!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 2, 2014)

Another great find, I love the little girls dress!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 2, 2014)

Got to say "I really like that" brilliant find there and thanks for posting


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 2, 2014)

Very nice find. Cant believe the toothbrushes are still in the holder!


----------



## billygroat (Jun 2, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Very nice find. Cant believe the toothbrushes are still in the holder!



Yes the caravan is almost untouched, like they'd hook up and go!


----------



## gingrove (Jun 2, 2014)

The shed in no13 looks like a Stanton shelter was it near an airfield? Great set of photos did you look to see if there was a skeleton under that green water in the bath tub :arghh: Could explain why the place was empty


----------



## billygroat (Jun 2, 2014)

gingrove said:


> The shed in no13 looks like a Stanton shelter was it near an airfield? Great set of photos did you look to see if there was a skeleton under that green water in the bath tub :arghh: Could explain why the place was empty



Not near an airfiled as far as I know... first full bath I've seen.. apart from the mossies! Didn't dare look closely!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 2, 2014)

Just keep pulling them out your magical hat 
Lovely stuff nice set of shots and that coat well...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 2, 2014)

Excellent little find.thanks for sharing


----------



## billygroat (Jun 2, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Just keep pulling them out your magical hat
> Lovely stuff nice set of shots and that coat well...



I've clocked up almost 1500 miles over the last 6 weekends... stopped the car about a billion times and had a really uppity Mr B as I drag him everywhere

I'm working most weekends now until the autumn so I'm getting narky as only managed to drive about 20 miles this weekend... stir crazy

I even dream about it at night!!:SLEEP:

Inspired by you lovely lot of course...


----------



## Zedstar (Jun 2, 2014)

Brilliant, absolutley brilliant, love this one.....
thanks


----------



## Potter (Jun 6, 2014)

That propery paper from 1984 is in amazing condition. Interesting old coins.


----------



## billygroat (Jun 6, 2014)

Potter said:


> That propery paper from 1984 is in amazing condition. Interesting old coins.



Yes, I don't think it has ever had its pages turned, this place is a real time capsule!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 6, 2014)

love it, another great post


----------



## smiler (Jun 6, 2014)

Not sure what the peculiar roundish thing is in thr garden - any ideas?

That is a mk:69G lying Saucer, on the other it could be a chicken brooder.
Great post I loved it, Thanks


----------

